# Contact Juggling



## Valnyr (Sep 15, 2010)

This is the result of my year of experience http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BOLCgLldkY


----------



## Lobar (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice try but you will never oust David Bowie as the Goblin King


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 15, 2010)

FUUSHIIIIIIIGIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 16, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> FUUSHIIIIIIIGIIIIIIIIII


 
*Facepalm* ITS NOT BUTTFUCKING FUSHIGI! I get that enough from the little kids at school, you guys should know better!


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Nice try but you will never oust David Bowie as the Goblin King



Be that as it may, Bowie was only borrowing those powers from Michael Moschen.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 16, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> *Facepalm* ITS NOT BUTTFUCKING FUSHIGI! I get that enough from the little kids at school, you guys should know better!


 
I know, I'm just fucking with you. It's actually pretty cool, albeit it looks like advanced sexual techniques until you start sliding them around your arms and back and shit.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Nice try but you will never oust David Bowie as the Goblin King


 
He's so fucking creepy.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 16, 2010)

Nifty.  I don't have the dexterity for things like that.  I'd probably end up scuffing/mutilating the ball within about five minutes (or dropping it on my foot and breaking a couple toes).


----------



## Lobar (Sep 16, 2010)

Xenke said:


> He's so fucking creepy.


 
shut your whore mouth Bowie is a god that has deigned to briefly tarry amongst the mortal plane


----------

